# What the heck is going on with me?



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

I am struggling to figure out what is going on with my body (and mind). It's having a huge impact on my job and life and I am done procrastinating. I was hoping someone could provide some insight. 

As per my doctors words I am a healthy young man with no history of illness. Bloodwork and std tests bring up nothing. I am 26. I started feeling the following symptoms about 2-3 years ago. 

Symptoms:

-Extreme fatigue: I don't have difficulty falling asleep, but I never get a deep sleep, nor do I feel refreshed in the morning. 5-6 hour sleep average per night. It's gotten to the point where I actually take days off work just to sleep all day and that doesn't really do the trick either. I may have sleep apnea. Today I went to get the monitor to confirm this over the weekend. My gf suggested this because she said I snore and also wake up in the night gasping. So this may be the culprit. I am hoping it is as simple as that.

-Sometimes when I try to sleep I feel like my bones are taut, and my feet get really jittery. No idea...

-Sometimes I find myself having to manually breath. I can't just auto-breath anymore...if that makes sense. Taking an antihistamine helps. 

-Not overweight, but I definitely need to get back into daily exercise. I remember the benefits. I've also been eating fresh fruits every morning and trying to eat healthy. 

-Lack of concentration/focus: Probably related to sleep, but I also seem to have a huge difficulty focusing in general these days, in particularily at work. It's almost impossible for me at anytime of day to only do one thing at a time. Either on my cell phone or surfing the web while talking to a client. I do meditation and yoga and that does help, but only temporarily. I've been in the same role at my job for 8 years and we've moved buildings a couple times. The work is pretty stress free and my team is amazing but overall maybe I think I am bored of office work. Every day I seem to get more and more jittery at my desk. I just can't sit all day. The work I do does not inspire me. I do not feel any passion here. And I've been in the same city my whole life. I feel like a big move is ahead of me, either to different city or maybe even country. I need change, really bad. I feel like a zombie these days and I crave adventure and something new. Despite how I feel at my job, it pays great and that's why I am still here. 

-Just bored, unmotivated. I still play lots of music and hang out with my friends. I love life and laugh a lot, so I don't think my issues are related to some sort of depression or something.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

You have apnea, take it from someone who does. Go get the sleep study, get the machine and that first night if real sleep will be heavenly.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sleep apnea came to mind early in your post. Confirm or eliminate that, then come back here. All the symptoms you described could be due to sleep apnea.

How much do you exercise, meaning how many days a week are you at the gym?

BTW, you have a smart GF. Keep that one.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

giddiot said:


> You have apnea, take it from someone who does. Go get the sleep study, get the machine and that first night if real sleep will be heavenly.


Prag, go get the sleep test. 

Next cut out all wheat, eggs, diary and corn from your diet for two weeks. Drink lots of water and start exercising. How was your blood work, iron level etc?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

pragmaster said:


> 5-6 hour sleep average per night.


Another possible cause is your GF. :wink2:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Have your Dr.'s tested your iron levels? Make sure they do a full iron panel with ferritin (stored iron) The fatigue, the brain fog, the restless leg thing could all be anemia. Anemia is not as common in men but it does happen. Even if you are not anemic they treat restless leg with iron supplements. 

You should also be tested for Lyme and Mono, BTW.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

I would def get the sleep apnea test!! That could be a lifesaver literally.
My friend is 36 and has had those problems for years and found out it was due to sleep apnea. Hers was more terrifying towards the end (before finding out what it was) as she said she would wake up at times gasping for air or wake up really confused and out of it. I think those were during the times she had stopped breathing. It scared the crap out of her so she now sleeps with the mask. 

During this time she had a lot of the other symptoms as you (insomnia, anxiety, restless legs or body) and we just had attributed it to the fact that she was super stressed with a divorce she was going through. 

Well she got better and then started having the waking up scared issues. 

So I wonder if sleep apnea was causing all the other things happening to her. 

I have a lot of your symptoms as far as tossing and turning at night, allergy probs when lying down, (I usually take a Benadryl at night and it helps with the breathing and restlessness) but I'm sure my issues are stress related border line depression as I've had this in the past and that's what it was. I only know this bc when my life gets "better " or my moods better- I have my energy back.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will try all of that and start taking iron supplements. I know I don't have mono or lyme disease but great ideas. 

I know for sure meat and cheese drag me down, so I am starting to cut that out of my diet. I don't eat eggs often and I don't drink milk. I definitely notice carbs and sugar make me soo tired after lunch, so I've reduced them as much as possible. 

For the first little while that I felt this way I thought it was due to aging, but I am learning it is not normal to be this tired this much. 

It could be stress related for sure. Definitely stressed these days, from feeling trapped at work (such a good job but I want to live in a different city really bad), deprived of energy from sleep and working on home renovations and from being financially strapped. Really excited to try the sleep apnea air machine. 

I changed the layout of my desk today. Hopefully provide a better flow of energy. 

I am pretty sure I am not depressed, but I don't know. I am usually quite happy.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Prag, do you drink diet soda? I went for years not sleeping well and the effects are cumulative. Meaning when you don't sleep well all kinds of things start to happen. 

The doctor had no idea what was wrong with me. 

I figured out through much trial and error that the aspartame in diet soda messes up my sleep. As soon as I got rid of it I started sleeping well. 

Definitely follow up with the apnea but consider cutting out diet soda and aspartame if you ingest any. 

Next time I see the doctor I plan on sharing my aspartame discovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Thanks everyone. I will try all of that and start taking iron supplements. I know I don't have mono or lyme disease but great ideas.
> 
> I know for sure meat and cheese drag me down, so I am starting to cut that out of my diet. I don't eat eggs often and I don't drink milk. I definitely notice carbs and sugar make me soo tired after lunch, so I've reduced them as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Prag:

For an iron supplement, make sure you get "chelated iron" I buy Source Naturals Advanced Iron on Amazon it is cheap and effective. Most iron supplements (Ferrous Sulphate) are super hard on your stomach and are constipating (sorry for the TMI people). You might want to try Melatonin for sleep too.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Read "The Mind-Body Prescription" by Dr Sarno and his other work.

It's probably all in your head.

Hard to believe, but it's working for me.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you seen a Board Certified Pulmonologist?


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Prag, do you drink diet soda? I went for years not sleeping well and the effects are cumulative.  Meaning when you don't sleep well all kinds of things start to happen.
> 
> The doctor had no idea what was wrong with me.
> 
> ...


Great thought, but I don't drink pop.
Thanks!


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

VeryHurt said:


> Have you seen a Board Certified Pulmonologist?


Nope! Great idea!


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Buddy400 said:


> Read "The Mind-Body Prescription" by Dr Sarno and his other work.
> 
> It's probably all in your head.
> 
> Hard to believe, but it's working for me.


I believe it!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Just curious how tall are you and what is your weight? So your only sleeping 5-6 hrs a day, so you take naps during the day? You said you take off from work sometimes and sleep all day? So you don't have problems sleeping during the day but at night you do?


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> Just curious how tall are you and what is your weight? So your only sleeping 5-6 hrs a day, so you take naps during the day? You said you take off from work sometimes and sleep all day? So you don't have problems sleeping during the day but at night you do?


I'm 5'5, just under 170lbs. I am on the muscular side but do have a bit of a belly these days that I am trying to lose. 

I might try to take a 20-30 minute nap at lunch outside during work time but honestly I wouldn't call it napping. More like closing my eyes temporarily (I don't actually fall asleep). 

Yeah. If anything I have trouble at night, but not at all during the day.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> Just curious how tall are you and what is your weight? So your only sleeping 5-6 hrs a day, so you take naps during the day? You said you take off from work sometimes and sleep all day? So you don't have problems sleeping during the day but at night you do?


I'm 5'5, just under 170lbs. I am on the muscular side but do have a bit of a belly these days that I am trying to lose. 

I might try to take a 20-30 minute nap at lunch outside during work time but honestly I wouldn't call it napping. More like closing my eyes temporarily (I don't actually fall asleep). 

Yeah. If anything I have trouble at night, but not at all during the day. And being tired makes me irritable lol.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

What is your typical day like? What time do you go to bed, wake up. What are your work hours? And what do you usually do on a work day when you get home. It sounds like you can stand to loose 10-15lbs. Most people with sleep apnea are overweight.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you drink coffee? On the weekends when your hanging out with your friends or whatever are you tired and antsy as well or is it just on the work days?


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

@pragmaster

Apnea seems most likely and others have provided good suggestions. Do you startle yourself awake sometimes with your heart pounding?

In the interest of listing out other possibilities, if apnea does not turn up as the issues, get a proper hormonal panel done. Don't expect your GP to order the right tests for this, go to a specialist. You are young for these kind of issues, but it is possible. Actually high testosterone or thyroid might be more likely at your age. Also look up adrenal fatigue. I repeat, even if they tell you they checked this stuff, they probably have not ordered the right tests given the the complex and interdependent nature of the whole endocrine system.

Last, don't underestimate the power of unresolved crap in your head to do this this to you. Just a thought.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> I am struggling to figure out what is going on with my body (and mind). It's having a huge impact on my job and life and I am done procrastinating. I was hoping someone could provide some insight.
> 
> As per my doctors words I am a healthy young man with no history of illness. Bloodwork and std tests bring up nothing. I am 26. I started feeling the following symptoms about 2-3 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yep.

Have a sleep study scheduled ASAP.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Great thought, but I don't drink pop.
> Thanks!


Pop? What the hell is pop????? 

But seriously, aspartame isn't only found in diet soda. It's found in all kinds of reduced calorie stuff.

Check labels for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yep, sleep apnea. I have it, too. The CPAP is a wonderful thing-you will wonder where 'sleep' has been all your life!


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> What is your typical day like? What time do you go to bed, wake up. What are your work hours? And what do you usually do on a work day when you get home. It sounds like you can stand to loose 10-15lbs. Most people with sleep apnea are overweight.


I work mon-frid 9-6pm. I wake up at about 730am, super tired, so I snooze until 745, and then again until 8. Rush rush rush and then leave my house at about 810 to get in work by 9. I have about two coffees in the morning and then I have my lunch, which I try and eat vegetarian & carb free (meat and carbs will make me pass out). By the time I am off I am no longer tired. I usually smoke a little herb right after work (set the mood), and then I do whatever I feel like. Play music, do house renovations (which is a lot these days) or hang with a friend.

Yep need to lose some but I am not overweight for sure.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Pop? What the hell is pop?????
> 
> But seriously, aspartame isn't only found in diet soda. It's found in all kinds of reduced calorie stuff.
> 
> ...


I am very careful not to ingest aspartame, and sugar too. I use organic maple syrup in like everything.

ITS CALLED POP NOT SODA EHH!!! 

 00:surprise::laugh::laugh::grin2::grin2:


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

This past weekend I went under the monitors. I have to bring the data in tomorrow for analysis. We'll see what I have soon enough!!!!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> I try and eat vegetarian & carb free (meat and carbs will make me pass out). By the time I am off I am no longer tired. I usually smoke a little herb right after work (set the mood), and then I do whatever I feel like. Play music, do house renovations (which is a lot these days) or hang with a friend.
> 
> Yep need to lose some but I am not overweight for sure.


What do you eat if you don't eat carbs and you are vegetarian? Do you know why meat causes you to faint? Is this true of all animal protein, including fish?
Smoking anything is bad for your lungs. There are better ways to relax.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Last, don't underestimate the power of unresolved crap in your head to do this this to you. Just a thought.


Look into this.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

What time do you go to bed on a weekday? On weekends when your hanging out with family are you tired as well?
You smile weed every day? You probably have amotivational syndrome, look it up.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> What time do you go to bed on a weekday? On weekends when your hanging out with family are you tired as well?
> You smile weed every day? You probably have amotivational syndrome, look it up.


I recently quit for about 4-5 months. Wasn't hard at all, although I noticed I was sleeping far less after. Not to mention way more irritable and impatient. So cannabis once again proves its worth. 

Just waiting on the sleep apnea results. From what the doctor and everyone says that's the culprit. In terms of motivational stuff, I don't know what to say. It's possible, but then again I am very motivated to do things I enjoy. I've been recently called lazy by a friend, but I don't think it was fair to say that, given the fact that I am literally exhausted all the time. One of those guys you see that is nearly always yawning.

The snooze always makes it worse, so I've learned to not use that feature.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> What do you eat if you don't eat carbs and you are vegetarian? Do you know why meat causes you to faint? Is this true of all animal protein, including fish?
> Smoking anything is bad for your lungs. There are better ways to relax.


I wouldn't call myself a vegetarian. Only eating meat and carbs at lunchtime makes me crash for some reason. No problem any other time of day. However eating lots of cheese has the same result. Sometimes I wonder if I might be diabetic or something. My body just takes so much energy when I digest and that's all really I know. Maybe I eat too fast. Yes, all animal protein. 

I agree with you, but on this one I actually have to disagree. I went several months recently without smoking, and I had even more problems at night, notably issues breathing. My chest became extremely congested and I had to result to cough syrup and antihistamines. Cannabis instantly decongests my chest, clears up the ucky-yucky and helps switch brain gears after a long day. Infinitely better for my liver. Execise, a long walk, bath...none of that does what cannabis can. It's the perfect after work ritual, for me. But I hear ya.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you live in a state where marijuana is legal? If so, you can get it in different forms that do not involve inhaling it.

Are you saying that you can eat meat, as long as it's not with carbs at lunch, but when you eat "a lot" of cheese it happens no matter when you have it? I'm still not clear on how the animal protein bothers you.

I have a friend who normally cannot eat meat, but she hasn't been having a problem with eating at my house. I serve wild caught fish and local, grass fed beef, or venison. I don't know if it's how the animal was fed or what, but she seems to tolerate what I cook.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I think the crashing after lunch is still apnea. Your body dumps glucose into you when you wake up to get your body going which overcomes some of the lack of sleep. Later in the day it subsides and you get drowsy from lack of sleep. If you don't eat carbs at lunch you essentially go low blood sugar which will also make your crash. 

I am a diabetic with apnea.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> Do you live in a state where marijuana is legal? If so, you can get it in different forms that do not involve inhaling it.
> 
> Are you saying that you can eat meat, as long as it's not with carbs at lunch, but when you eat "a lot" of cheese it happens no matter when you have it? I'm still not clear on how the animal protein bothers you.
> 
> I have a friend who normally cannot eat meat, but she hasn't been having a problem with eating at my house. I serve wild caught fish and local, grass fed beef, or venison. I don't know if it's how the animal was fed or what, but she seems to tolerate what I cook.


Oh I have a vaporizer and I am a great cook. It's totally do-able to get around smoking, but I like the particular buzz I get from it. Maybe one day . 

What I am saying is this:

-Firstly, I tend to overeat most times and eat too fast. This almost makes it so anything I eat makes me crash, so I need to work on this. 
-Any type of meat makes me crash right after. 
-Any type of cheese makes me crash right after.
-Any type of bread makes me crash right after.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

giddiot said:


> I think the crashing after lunch is still apnea. Your body dumps glucose into you when you wake up to get your body going which overcomes some of the lack of sleep. Later in the day it subsides and you get drowsy from lack of sleep. If you don't eat carbs at lunch you essentially go low blood sugar which will also make your crash.
> 
> I am a diabetic with apnea.


What carbs do you recommend?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you get the sleep apnea results yet?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

You've mentioned more than once that antihistimines help. You've mentioned congestion. You've also mentioned a GF and house renovations. The severe congestion causing the sleep disturbances and snoring could simply be an allergy. Have you had allergy tests run?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

OP, what are the results?


----------

